# best way to contact Prof McClure



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

Evening ladies 

hope you are all doing ok and all had a nice weekend

I was looking to get in contact with professor Mc Clure and was wondering if anyone has a phone number or an email address for him  I contacted him by email last weekend but i have had no reply and was wondering was i sending it to the correct email address

if anyone has a number or email address could they pm it to me 
many thanks


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Kitty I can PM you the email I have-he can sometimes be quick at replying, but I found, it was early on a Mon morn he'd get back to you-suppose he's busy all week.


----------

